# zlib and php



## Kalisto (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone trying to get joomla up and running and running into a snag

Below are the installed php packages that I have installed 


```
php5-5.3.2_1        PHP Scripting Language
php5-bz2-5.3.2_1    The bz2 shared extension for php
php5-ctype-5.3.2_1  The ctype shared extension for php
php5-filter-5.3.2_1 The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.3.2_1     The gd shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.2_1   The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.3.2_1 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mcrypt-5.3.2_1 The mcrypt shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.2_1  The mysql shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.3.2_1 The openssl shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.2_1 The session shared extension for php
php5-zip-5.3.2_1    The zip shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.3.2_1   The zlib shared extension for php
```

Now when I run the joomla installer it tells me that zlib support not configured..ok..np...looked around php.ini and have the following set.


```
output_handler = On
zlib.output_compression = On
zlib.output_compression_level = -1
;zlib.output_handler = (commented out since zlib.output_compression is on).
```

I think this is all correct, except for the fact that phpinfo() produces the following.

```
gzip compression	disabled (install ext/zlib)
```

Obviously not correct.

I've been out of the loop of FreeBSD for a while (last time was when apache 1.3 was bleeding edge).  So I'm rusty and out of touch a bit.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Gary


----------



## SIFE (Jan 19, 2011)

Look at extension section and remove ';' before extension=zlib.so.


----------



## Kalisto (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the info sife;

I checked this out and did see the extension listed, but it was not commented out so that tells me that it should be active.  to be honest I've been out of the loop for so long i'm not even sure where to begin.  My first thought is to remove php as a port/package and reinstall from source and make sure that zlib is installed correctly.  

Is it possible that it is in the wrong order...should I try putting it at the top of the file, or will adjusting the order screw up all of the other extensions.

Worst case I guess is that I try it out and see what happens.

If you have any advice I would love to hear it, I'm going to bang on the keyboard for a bit and see what happens.

Cheers,

Kali


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

The package for lang/php5 does not contain the apache module. You have to build the port to get it.


----------

